# New USB Sound Blaster X-Fi Issue



## PC620 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hope someone can help newbie here. Just received my new USB SB X-Fi 5.1- plugged in to laptop and it automatically loaded the drivers fine. Played some music and it output the sound just find through both ear phone plug and throu RCA connections.

the problem is I am supposed to be able to control the volume using the volume control knob on the card or even mute it by pressing on the know according to the user manual that comes with it - but the know does not function as it should. Basically, turning the knob either direction or pressing it does nothing to the current sound or music. I also tested it on my desktop computer and it does the same - no affect from the knob and the music plays find through this sound card. I can only control the volume using the computer volume control.

If anyone has any suggestions, please let me know. Maybe I am not doing something correctly here. The manual is simple so does not help much. Thanks in advance.

Paul


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Sounds like your computer may have "auto-loaded" the wrong drivers for you ( assuming it was done online & not from a disc ) .

 *Here's Creative's page for current drivers !*  

Look at the bottom of your unit to discover if you bought a SB1090 or SB1095 .

I would "nuke" ( uninstall ) the current drivers before installing any new ones .

:sn:


----------



## PC620 (Feb 23, 2014)

Update 2:
Issue resolved. Downloaded and installed driver for 1090 model and seems to work fine so I am happy and ready to play with REW now. Thanks.


Update 1:
Downloaded new driver for model 1095 from the link below.
The instruction says just double click on the file and it will run - so I did that-> selected the language-> click Next-> a second later another window pops up
"Error: Setup is unable to detect a supported product on your system. Please ensure that your product is properly installed before running the setup program.

I have doubled checked the model on the back of the SC and it's 1095 and has also ensured I selected/downloaded the correct version for 1095. I tried on both laptop and desktop and got the same error.
Next step is I am trying to uninstall the old driver first but every time Win 7 detects new HW it auto installs what it thinks it's the best driver for the new hardware. I am trying to figure out how to disable auto loading by Windows but seems a few tips on the net don't work so far. *Still searching for other suggestions or help on what to do next. Anyone with any other suggestions? Thanks.*





EarlK said:


> Sounds like your computer may have "auto-loaded" the wrong drivers for you ( assuming it was done online & not from a disc ) .
> 
> *Here's Creative's page for current drivers !*
> 
> ...


Thanks much EarlK for your suggestion. I am downloading the driver from the link right now.
Yes, win 7 did not load the driver from a disc - was done online. will report back momentarily on how that works out. 

Paul


----------

